# Foals Of 2012



## trainerunlimited

I'll definitely post Josie's foal here too, it would be awesome to scroll down a page filled with little darlings everywhere!


----------



## sommsama09

Subbing


----------



## countryryder

Alrighty people,I know there's some new babies out there,so let's see'em!


----------



## cmarie

here is my colt born 1-1-12 the first the day he was born the others of him playing ring around the momma about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## countryryder

Aww,he is so ADORABLE!


----------



## Fringe

Aww, he is too cute!
I love the third pic of him peeking out from his momma's belly <3


----------



## cmarie

Thanks both of you, he's getting to big for that game and mom's loosing patience with it, she nailed him about a week ago.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, poor mom! He is adorable!!!


----------



## WSArabians

What a cutie!! Mom looks so patient!


----------



## cmarie

^^^She is very patient the little brat also likes to get his butt under her tummy and kick her back legs and she just stands there, but she is also letting 2 weanlings nurse off her, I just caught that last week so I moved them out and put a different mare in with the little pigs.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

Definitely posting Spices baby when its born! Cant wait!!!


----------



## Kayella

My breeder had her first baby of the season! An adorable overo colt named Sebastian, with legs for days!

Trishslilleaguer x Diamond | Facebook


----------



## countryryder

Kayella said:


> My breeder had her first baby of the season! An adorable overo colt named Sebastian, with legs for days!
> 
> Trishslilleaguer x Diamond | Facebook


Oh my goodness,look at those legs! He looks like he's on stilts,lol. And Sebastion fits him.


----------



## countryryder

Alrighty,let's see some pics of the new babies out there!


----------



## cmarie

Ok I'll post another. An Icelandic filly she was born 3/30/12.


----------



## kay56649

I will definetly post pictures of Jasmine's baby when it is born!!! I am still waiting and the wait is killing me! Ha ha


----------



## TheRoundPen

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

Can't wait to see more foals
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiaSweetVersion

Subbing


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Subbing. I won't have one to add for another 7 weeks


----------



## cmarie

^^^So you have about another month of sleep, you should stock up now while you can.


----------



## New_image

Right MHF what are you doing awake! Are you crazy?!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

New_image said:


> Right MHF what are you doing awake! Are you crazy?!


Been around horses long enough that crazy is a good possibility :lol: I've been through this hundreds of times and it never gets any less stressful. I can still remember watching my old mares (they are 25 & 23) being born. When we get closer, I will still sleep, an hour at a time on my army cot in Lacey's stall :wink:


----------



## countryryder

cmarie said:


> Ok I'll post another. An Icelandic filly she was born 3/30/12.


Aww,she looks so cute and cuddly,like a teddy bear!


----------



## kay56649

countryryder said:


> Aww,she looks so cute and cuddly,like a teddy bear!


I know! All foals look cute and cuddly! I don't think I've ever met an ugly foal! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

She's a spunky little thing now that her legs are straightening up.


----------



## kay56649

cmarie said:


> She's a spunky little thing now that her legs are straightening up.


Ha ha cute!!!! How do you post videos on here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rumonek

Here's my first foal of the season, born April Fools day


----------



## countryryder

Rumonek said:


> Here's my first foal of the season, born April Fools day


Aww,I'm in love!Look at that fine chiseled face,gorgeous!


----------



## Rumonek

countryryder said:


> Aww,I'm in love!Look at that fine chiseled face,gorgeous!


She's for sale!!


----------



## kay56649

Rumonek said:


> She's for sale!!


She is really pretty but I have enough horses. Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

She is gorgeous, Rumonek!!

Still another month and a half for mine. Oui.....


----------



## kay56649

WSArabians said:


> She is gorgeous, Rumonek!!
> 
> Still another month and a half for mine. Oui.....



Any day for my mini mare! The wait is horrible isn't it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Lol, I keep telling my mare to hold the baby in for at least 330 days. She's now around 280 days, and I think she's going to foal early. I would rather wait and have her go over 330 days, than having a baby too early.


----------



## Rumonek

320 days is considered the "safe" mark...


----------



## kay56649

Rumonek said:


> 320 days is considered the "safe" mark...


My mini mare is 306 days today and I am hoping for an Easter baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

kay56649 said:


> My mini mare is 306 days today and I am hoping for an Easter baby!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Somehow I think an Easter still born would be less cute :wink:


----------



## countryryder

New_image said:


> Somehow I think an Easter still born would be less cute :wink:


Yup,I think it would definitely be better if that baby kept cooking til well after Easter!


----------



## kay56649

countryryder said:


> Yup,I think it would definitely be better if that baby kept cooking til well after Easter!


Yeah I know but she is ready now so hopefully the baby is healthy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Rumonek said:


> 320 days is considered the "safe" mark...


Yes, but some mares babies are premature even then, and some are done baking early. So I rather see my mare go over 330 days, just to be a little bit safer.


----------



## cowgirl928

*Good Friday baby*

Here is my 2012 foal! Sugar a mft cross! She is a good foal, already loves people, comes to her name, and is just a goofball. She is a sweetheart with a heart of gold! ...so far anyways


----------



## BellaMFT

She is so cute....I am hoping for a filly.


----------



## tbstorm

-Subbing- ^^ all of these foals are gorgeous! Can't wait to see more


----------



## cmarie

She's is too cutie I love that exclamation point blaze she has.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

cmarie said:


> She's is too cutie I love that exclamation point blaze she has.


cmarie I think Its about time for more pics of your girl! Shes a stout little thing:wink:


----------



## cmarie

I posted some on Toppa's thread but here are some for here from Friday. I think we're going to name her Elska fra Desert Ice Icelandic's. She seems to like the halter I put on her it jingles and she will stand there tossing her head to make noise.


----------



## Live2Ride15

She is adorable!!!!!


----------



## countryryder

cowgirl928 said:


> Here is my 2012 foal! Sugar a mft cross! She is a good foal, already loves people, comes to her name, and is just a goofball. She is a sweetheart with a heart of gold! ...so far anyways


She's a cutie! Her eyes are so light!


----------



## Kayella

My breeder has another baby on the ground! An adorable little colt by the name Shiner 

APHA Name Pending, Flashy solid Palomino Colt called 'Shiner' | Facebook


----------



## Rumonek

2012 Appaloosa, Half-Arabian colt *FOR SALE*This huge colt is sired by the multiple ROM earner Straws Mighty Magnum, and out of the Purebred Arabian mare Lu-Nor Tiffany, daughter of race and endurance winner Lu-Nor HotnBlack and maternal grand-daughter of 7X stakes winner and track record setter Nykoli+/.


----------



## bird3220

My lil colt Dyllon the day he was born relaxing in the cool grass....03/19/12








2 weekends ago with my godson.....Dyllon is such a sweet little boy








And him 2 days ago already eating out of his bucket!!!!


----------



## wetrain17

subbing


----------



## New_image

Born 4/9/12 on her 340 day "due date" here is our little Thoroughbred filly, Tribulation


























Pictures around 40 hours old.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LOVE the pose in the last pic, New Image!! So adorable!! 

"Why, yes. I am incredibly adorable."


----------



## Kayella

DraftyAiresMum said:


> LOVE the pose in the last pic, New Image!! So adorable!!
> 
> "Why, yes. I am incredibly adorable."


Or perhaps, "Draw me like one of your french girls "


----------



## bird3220

Filly born yesterday 04/10/12 - no name yet










Another pic of her from last night


----------



## Kayella

I vote everyone who's having a foal this season should post pics here. So it's just one big thread of AWWWW!


----------



## kay56649

All of these foals are so adorable! I am still waiting for mine but it should be soon! Congratulations everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

"Poppy", photographed at an hour old this morning.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Gorgeous babies everyone!


----------



## flytobecat

I love baby horses.


----------



## bird3220

This was the day Dyllon was born.... I love this pic because his coloring makes him look just like "Donkey" from Shrek hahahaha


----------



## ladytaurean515

cmarie..I'm know I'm late on the thread to post but that little girl is a cutie...I've never seen a new foal from a mini or ponies..but once I seen a donkey foal when it was a day old and it was the cutest thing..had a little afro and big ole ears! She's adorable...


----------



## cmarie

^^^thank you, she is alot fun, getting in trouble and driving her mom nuts. All the foals posted here are adorable, congratulations to all.


----------



## countryryder

Kayella said:


> I vote everyone who's having a foal this season should post pics here. So it's just one big thread of AWWWW!


That's what I had in mind when I started this thread.  Nothing but cuteness.


----------



## countryryder

Congrats on all the lovely babies,everyone!


----------



## Back2Horseback

cowgirl928 said:


> Here is my 2012 foal! Sugar a mft cross! She is a good foal, already loves people, comes to her name, and is just a goofball. She is a sweetheart with a heart of gold! ...so far anyways


Oh Cowgirl, she's REALLY cute. She looks (in pic #3 especially) like a little lamb! Such a sweet face.

Now what sort of cross is she?

I'm so, so happy that everything worked out with her and her mommy...what are your intentions with her? Do you plan to keep her and have her be a third for you, or will you sell her when the time comes? I only ask since I know she was a "surprise" baby and wasn't sure if you had mentioned if your plan includes having three horses down the line! :0)


----------



## Druydess

New pics from yesterday-- colt by BA Chevelle and sired by Golden Ecstasy:



Sunset SnackBar- 1 day old.








Don't mind the beaver attacked stall- it's just a holding area while the other was cleaned..


----------



## Crossover

Well I have her everywhere else so I might as well put her here. Here is Corre Bella. Easter baby.


----------



## Druydess

What a cutie Crossover!!! Love those long legs!!


----------



## kay56649

Crossover said:


> Well I have her everywhere else so I might as well put her here. Here is Corre Bella. Easter baby.


That is such a pretty unique baby!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

awwwwww! i love little babies! so cute! i wish they could stay like that forever sometimes


----------



## kay56649

barrelbeginner said:


> awwwwww! i love little babies! so cute! i wish they could stay like that forever sometimes


Thats what a mini is for! Ha ha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Ohh my goodness Crossover I usually do not like appys but I love that baby!


----------



## Crossover

Thanks guys... she's an excellent example of what I hope to produce regularly at my farm.... maybe just adding a bit more Appy lines. 

Luckily she's not just looks but has the sweetest temperament like her dam... trust me if she didn't sell... I wouldn't shed a tear. My DH however, might have a few words to say.. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Our little man.. learned how to canter today...
2 days old.
He has quite the spirit already...mom bites his bum when he's rude with her teats and he "tries" to back up and kick.. badly.. it's quite funny to watch.
He- Himself- is already "all that."


----------



## Celeste

Druydess, he is so beautiful!!!


----------



## cmarie

Druydess, your little guy has the look of mischief in his eyes, he's going to keep his mommy busy.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Here is my new addition! Palomino stud colt born sometime after 2 and before 5 in the morning. My sneaky mare didn't show any signs, so of course I missed it! He is a sweet boy, both mom and foal checked out healthy by the vet.


----------



## Druydess

trainerunlimited said:


> Here is my new addition! Palomino stud colt born sometime after 2 and before 5 in the morning. My sneaky mare didn't show any signs, so of course I missed it! He is a sweet boy, both mom and foal checked out healthy by the vet.


Congrats Trainer!! He's a cutie!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Druydess, he is so beautiful!!!


Thanks Celeste!! Can you get over those ultra straight, long, substantive legs?? This cross was SO the right one!! :wink:


----------



## HGEsquire

Really lovely Dru! What a perfect wee one you have been blessed with!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> Really lovely Dru! What a perfect wee one you have been blessed with!
> 
> Denise Gainey


I feel beyond fortunate Denise- to have all I have worked for, in the face of both inspiring encouragement and advice, and scathing ridicule, come finally, and so brilliantly, to fruition. 
I thank you, and all my many other professional and amateur friends and respected horse-people, for their much appreciated advice, knowledge, and encouragement!
Sometimes we don't realize how much of a mark we leave with a simple, encouraging word..
Just goes to show-- never let anyone stand in the way of your own hope, destiny and dreams!

We have many more exciting announcements to come... :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A Mother's Kiss..


----------



## countryryder

trainerunlimited said:


> Here is my new addition! Palomino stud colt born sometime after 2 and before 5 in the morning. My sneaky mare didn't show any signs, so of course I missed it! He is a sweet boy, both mom and foal checked out healthy by the vet.



He is just so stinking cute!


----------



## Druydess

Naptime-- a few hours old..


----------



## oh vair oh

Poppy meets puppy 
Pardon the bars.


----------



## cowgirl928

WOW That is a good lookin baby...

All the babies on here are so good looking! Haven't seen an odd looking one yet. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Rascaholic

They are all such gorgeous babies! Ya'll are making me want one!
*walks off muttering NO babies. No babies. No more allowed. Think of the bank account. Vet bills. NO babies*


----------



## horsecrazy84

Here's Chanti's colt. Sundance's Mighty Rebel "Rebel"

At 4 hours old 

More pics on the thread Chanti's Foal!


----------



## New_image

Tribulation update, six days old and QUITE impressed with herself...


----------



## Rascaholic

Hmm can a moderator please ban me from this thread but not the whole forum? LOL J/k

I keep coming back.


----------



## Druydess

Rascaholic said:


> Hmm can a moderator please ban me from this thread but not the whole forum? LOL J/k
> 
> I keep coming back.


LOL Ras!

Lovely foals Ladies!!


----------



## Druydess

Pic from today:

At just five days old he is giving a hint of his exquisite breeding with his wide jibbah, short head, dishy face, teacup muzzle, and tippy ears. I look forward to what he exhibits as he matures. 

Love this colt!!


----------



## Celeste

Wow Druydess. Just wow.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Wow Druydess. Just wow.


Thanks so much Celeste.. That kind of reaction from a Vet certainly makes me smile.. :mrgreen::happydance:
He's very upright- with plenty of neck-- and looks like he has Daddy's power trot!!
One more :


----------



## countryryder

He is such a handsome little man!


----------



## trainerunlimited

*3 days old!*

Here is a pic of little Simba. He is fully halterbroke, doesn't need a butt rope or anything. I now lead him where ever we need to go and Josie follows a lot closer than the colt follows her, lol. He is a rascal and is so fun to be around.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ugh, I still have a month to wait. Guess I will get my fix vicariously through you all. Lots of cute little monsters so far!


----------



## Druydess

countryryder said:


> He is such a handsome little man!


Thanks Countryryder! He is exceeding our expectations!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Ugh, I still have a month to wait. Guess I will get my fix vicariously through you all. Lots of cute little monsters so far!


It'll creep up on you.. Happy thoughts for a safe and quick delivery soon!


----------



## Druydess

An apparent attempt to smite the ebil-doers.. which were duly neutralized- as it should be.. 




























And this..well this is his MANIC Colt Impression..










Can't say he doesn't have a helluva personality...


----------



## horsecrazy84

So cute how his top half is a bright sorrel and lower half is so light. Can't wait until his color changes and see if he's hiding any spots lol. Tried to put a foal halter on him but it was way too big.


----------



## New_image

Druydress, feel free to keep the pictures coming


----------



## Druydess

New_image said:


> Druydress, feel free to keep the pictures coming


That will not be a problem...lol :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

New_image said:


> Druydress, feel free to keep the pictures coming


I'll second that. That dishy little arab head has me all drooly. *ponders raising quarabs* :lol:


----------



## Druydess

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'll second that. That dishy little arab head has me all drooly. *ponders raising quarabs* :lol:


Thank you both so much! Glad he already has some fans. His head gets dishier by the day. And he is a total firecracker. :shock:

If you venture into Quarabs-- if he keeps improving and exhibits the quality he seems to be heading toward, he may be a future Phara/CMK breeding stallion like his retired Daddy!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

6 days old:

He's got legs....


----------



## bird3220

One month old already!!! First day of training with a lead rope..... so far so good










AND WE'RE OVER IT!!!! ahahhahahahaha....


----------



## Kayella

Gosh he is absolutely adorable, Bird! Whenever I was training my goats to walk with collars, they'd do the exact same thing. :lol:


----------



## bird3220

Thank you Kayella!!! He was doing so well and then all of a sudden he decided he would rather nap and laid down and rolled over (it was really cute). I couldn't do anything but laugh at him. I am just thankful for my sweet little boy bc the filly at my barn and a friend of mines colt are both little devil babies that won't even let their momma's touch them!!! I am definitely in love!!!!


----------



## Druydess

bird3220 said:


> Thank you Kayella!!! He was doing so well and then all of a sudden he decided he would rather nap and laid down and rolled over (it was really cute). I couldn't do anything but laugh at him. I am just thankful for my sweet little boy bc the filly at my barn and a friend of mines colt are both little devil babies that won't even let their momma's touch them!!! I am definitely in love!!!!


What a doll-baby!! Congrats!


----------



## Druydess

More pics-- 6 days old
Dam; BA Chevelle
Sire; Golden Ecstasy




















Not much question of the Padron/Psyche long, slinky neck..


----------



## oh vair oh

My little chub practicing her pleasure jog... Yup, she was three days old.


----------



## MysticL

OMG! I swore to myself I would never breed a foal or take one on but when I see these I just MELT! I have avoided peeking at this thread for a long time now but my curiousity got the better of me! I wish I could see my gelding when he was that size! They are all too gorgeous!


----------



## kay56649

Wow!!!! Tat is sure a nice pleasure jog for a baby!! Ha ha. You ace. Good western pleasure prospect on your hands!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper

oh vair oh said:


> My little chub practicing her pleasure jog... Yup, she was three days old.
> 
> Lily is walking in from her 2nd time out. - YouTube


Very nice.....beautiful foal.


----------



## kay56649

Sorry I meant you have a nice western pleasure prospect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Today's edition: a little colt*









No name yet, but he will have one soon. This is only Sir's third colt, but the first one that is bay (the other two are blacks). We will be watching for signs of grey, but can't find any yet


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Better pictures of the little boy (first ones were cell phone pics)*


----------



## countryryder

I love all his chrome,what a cutie!


----------



## Bayas Trix

We have a Hickstead Filly born March 21, 2012!


----------



## cmarie

Druydess said:


> More pics-- 6 days old
> Dam; BA Chevelle
> Sire; Golden Ecstasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much question of the Padron/Psyche long, slinky neck..


you can just see how full of himself he is is these pictures, he's going to be a handful.


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


>


How cute is he?! 
Do you think he is going grey or will he stay a bay?


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> More pics-- 6 days old
> Dam; BA Chevelle
> Sire; Golden Ecstasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much question of the Padron/Psyche long, slinky neck..


What a handsome little devil! 
He sure took after momma!


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> How cute is he?!
> Do you think he is going grey or will he stay a bay?


He isn't showing any signs of grey... yet. :lol:

My sister is probably going to color test him so she doesn't have to guess. Get answers a lot sooner so she doesn't have to wait until something shows up (or doesn't show up) before registering him. We are really hoping that he will stay a bay


----------



## kay56649

Yeah that would be nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

My baby boy Hennessy born Monday


----------



## New_image

^^ Adoreable, congrats!


----------



## cmarie

Sunny and Kayella, what a pretty little guys, congrats.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Still doesn't have a name yet. LOL! He does get confused on who mommy is and who grandma is. He is already proving to be level headed and easy to train.


----------



## Kayella

Poor guy, I would be confused too! :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

Those pics are adorable, Sunny! Can't wait to see more pics of everyone's foals! I've been too busy to take pics since the beginning of the week! =( It is driving me crazy!


----------



## Endiku

We have our first foal in! She'll be a week old EARLY tomorrow morning ^^

This is Tempest, our second home-bred miniature mule!

She sure is feisty!


















We also have a late 2011 baby (not born on our farm, she and her dam were rescues), if she counts ^^ she's 4 1/2 months old now, but quite small as her dam passed away quite unfortunately when she was 3 months old. Her name is Kenzie and she is out of One Halo and Go For Glory

(~1 month old in this picture)








3 1/2 months old


----------



## bird3220

poor baby.... :-(


----------



## Kayella

Henny is now 3 days old! He's a stocky little boy, and "sweet and brave" according to my breeder.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Endiku...I'm just wondering..is there a demand for the mini mules? What work or purpose can they do? I have 2 donk geldings I bought at a sale barn and they are great keeping coyotes away from calves. Extremely honory little guys though.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Kayella..I just love his coloring....when my pally trixie was pregnant by that paint I was hoping for a possible buckskin or light colored paint foal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kayella, he is too freakin' ADORABLE!


----------



## Kayella

Thanks, guys! He's my little cutie patootie


----------



## Endiku

ladytaurean515 said:


> Endiku...I'm just wondering..is there a demand for the mini mules? What work or purpose can they do? I have 2 donk geldings I bought at a sale barn and they are great keeping coyotes away from calves. Extremely honory little guys though.


It really just depends on the area. In our part of Texas they can be used to keep the predators away (both coyotes and bobcats as well as snakes and racoons) although their protector instict isn't as well developed as a donkey's. It just depends on the mule. We sell our miniature mules as show stock, just like mini donkeys or mini horses, and there are designated classes for them. Miniature mules tend to be a lot more versatile than just the donkey or just the horse, because they combine good characteristics. They have stronger, more solid backs than the horses- making them ridable for children, and they're less flightly as well. At the same time their gaits are also smoother and rounder than the average donkeys, and they USUALLY aren't _quite_ as stubborn. However, there are downsides to them as well, ofcourse. They're very different to train than horses, as they'll freeze up when afraid or overwhelmed and refuse to do anything- so it takes the right trainer and breeder combination to produce nice mini mule foals.

I think we plan on breaking Tempest to drive, as well as participate in our therapy and possible even be one of our therapy riding 'ponies' if her personality works well with the type of work we'd want her for. I'm not so sure about that right now though, and she's a little terror! Constantly jumping on and biting at mom, running off, and trying to tease the mares in the pen adjacent of their paddock :lol: I'm worried that we might just have some Demon Spawn on our hands!


----------



## countryryder

Loving all the babies,guys! They're all just TOO cute!


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Here's a fun one taken this morning*









Not bound by gravity :lol:


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever

So cute! Poor Mom! How old was she?


----------



## SunnyDraco

HorseCrazyGirlForever said:


> So cute! Poor Mom! How old was she?


Mommy is 18, Grandma is 27, little boy is 3 days old


----------



## horsebraid

They are all so so cute! Cannot wait until my mare has her foal. She is on day 331!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Haha, what a great pic, Sunny! Congrats on that cute little guy!


----------



## WSArabians

haha Sunny that picture is priceless!


----------



## oh vair oh

Picture heavy post coming in! Enjoy my little week-old chub


----------



## ladytaurean515

Sunny pic it tooo cute..looks like a little fawn deer....CUTE.....and oh vair he is precious....love his dark rich color!


----------



## WSArabians

He is a beefy little guy, Vair! Love all that chrome.


----------



## oh vair oh

LOL. Here's the life of a foal:






Love that flat-kneed lope!


----------



## Ripper

^^^^^Great looking mare and baby!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

She has her own thread but I'll add her here

Flight of Fancy, daughter of my Haflinger Fancy, by Alto.

Born 22nd April, here she is at a couple of hours old










In the evening










At 4 days old


----------



## Endiku

What a CUTIE, GH! I just love those big dark eyes.

Some updated pictures of cutsey little Tempest, who turned a week old yesterday!

Already 18 pounds and very squirmy! ahaha


















Talk to the butt, lady!









Nap time!


----------



## Golden Horse

*MELTS* at Tempest


----------



## Golden Horse

Not mine anymore, but Little Elena who I sold a couple of months back had a beautiful little filly this morning


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

oh vair oh said:


> LOL. Here's the life of a foal:
> 
> Sarah's New Filly Lily - YouTube
> 
> Love that flat-kneed lope!


Little Miss Attitude! lol


----------



## cmarie

Here's a couple of Elska aka Jingle at 30 days.


----------



## kay56649

Oh vair oh u your filly lily has an awesome lope that would make a great western pleasure horse!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Wow, Elena's baby looks like a BIG girl! Look at those big ole joints! I just love Jingle too. He has the most darling face.


----------



## oh vair oh

Here's an update on Poppy, who is being offered for sale. She is already displaying the movement and attitude for an upper level SPB/NSBA western pleasure horse.


----------



## sonsedg68

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Definitely posting Spices baby when its born! Cant wait!!!




HA HA HA GLAD you said when its born think its stopping inside mum


----------



## HGEsquire

Love ALL the babies ~ they are great!

Denise Gainey


----------



## sonsedg68

Shes here :happydance: 

Took her fair old time because we didn't have a clue of her due date, mother and foal doing well, they we're waiting for me when I got there this morning! Happy as a pig in muck. :happydance: Proud mummy too! :wave:


----------



## countryryder

sonsedg68 said:


> View attachment 97846
> 
> 
> View attachment 97847
> 
> 
> Shes here :happydance:
> 
> Took her fair old time because we didn't have a clue of her due date, mother and foal doing well, they we're waiting for me when I got there this morning! Happy as a pig in muck. :happydance: Proud mummy too! :wave:



Looks to be a stocky little girl.  What breed?


----------



## haviris

Guess I can post pics of my baby here, 5 days old now, no name yet though,


----------



## Bullock08

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

haviris said:


> Guess I can post pics of my baby here, 5 days old now, no name yet though,



Aww,what a cutie! Love his little face..


----------



## horsecrazy84

Rebel will be a month old on Monday. Time sure does fly fast. Already broke to lead, we have been messing with his feet a lot too.


----------



## countryryder

horsecrazy84 said:


> Rebel will be a month old on Monday. Time sure does fly fast. Already broke to lead, we have been messing with his feet a lot too.



He must be starting a growth spurt,he's got the "butt high" look.


----------



## oh vair oh

They grow up so fast!


----------



## soenjer55

He is filling out so nicely! He's going to be such a handsome boy when he grows up.


----------



## sonsedg68

countryryder said:


> Looks to be a stocky little girl.  What breed?


COUNTRY RIDER unfortunately, i don't have a clue as to what she was bred to,as she was already in foal b4 i bought her,she was a bogof, but i'm not complaining  but cant wait to see what she looks like in 6 months


----------



## Ripper

countryryder said:


> He must be starting a growth spurt,he's got the "butt high" look.


Nice baby.

I have to say something......

Please take that big halter off.

Or, at least fit it better.

Foals get caught on things and panic.

They also will get a leg caught.

I do not even leave halters on my mares.


----------



## sonsedg68

countryryder said:


> Looks to be a stocky little girl.  What breed?


Countryryder unfortunately, i don't have a clue as to what she was bred to,as she was already in foal b4 i bought her,she was a bogof, but i'm not complaining  but cant wait to see what she looks like in 6 months


----------



## trainerunlimited

Wow, nice babies everyone! Oh Vair oh, all I can say is, "WOW," that baby is very nice!


----------



## sommsama09

I love everyones foal, esp the QH's and Gyspy's colt.. got a name?  I think Connor suits him xD Cant wait to find out what you name him!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

My mare hasn't decided to give her foal up quite yet but boy do I have baby pictures! Today we went by a Clydesdale breeder as well as a Pony of the Americas breeder who we both know quite well and I snapped tons of pictures! 

1st - 3 month old Clydesdale filly, who is taller than our 21 year old Morgan!
2nd - A few week old Clydesdale colt.
3rd - A Pony of the Americas colt who I absolutely love, and his full sister, a solid Palomino, has also won my heart; about a week old.
4th - Leopard Pony of the Americas filly who is about a week and a half old.
5th - Black Pony of the Americas colt, at about a week old.
6th - A gaggle of Clydesdale yearlings, all of them except for two are pure Clyds, one of them is half Arab and another is 1/4 Arab and 1/4 Quarter Horse.
7th - A yearling POA filly who is the full sister of the boy in the third pic. She is so well put together and has that in your pocket attitude. I would just as easy put her in my pocket and sneak her home! It doesn't help that the breeders insist that I do just that. ;D
8th - This is Handsome who is a yearling stud colt and has that same people loving personality. 
9th - The half Arab, half Clyd yearling that I am absolutely in love with. Seems to be a common feeling about most of these horses.
10th - The palomino stud colt; "Oh hey mom"


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I hope all the foal pictures I posted will excuse the pictures of a pregnant mare with no baby yet. This was taken today in our tiny temporary pasture as she was grazing. She also has her new halter with her name printed on the front. ;3


----------



## countryryder

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I hope all the foal pictures I posted will excuse the pictures of a pregnant mare with no baby yet. This was taken today in our tiny temporary pasture as she was grazing. She also has her new halter with her name printed on the front. ;3


There's a baby in this pic too,just not in plain view. 
Momma's looking good!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Going grey 








^actually, we don't know yet if he will or not 


















2 1/2 weeks sure pass by quick


----------



## SunnyDraco

Mother's Day pictures!


----------



## oh vair oh

I think Sunny's horses need to put out their own calendar xD so adorable.


----------



## SunnyDraco

oh vair oh said:


> I think Sunny's horses need to put out their own calendar xD so adorable.


My sister is working on it. She has January through May now. She is taking pictures once a month with a theme and a complete calendar is her goal :wink:


----------



## Corporal

OOOOO----SOOOO hard to decide.
OK. I'll take them all.

What's my bill?


----------



## Ambomoonu

SunnyDraco said:


> Going grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^actually, we don't know yet if he will or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks sure pass by quick


Its onlye 2 1/2 weeks!?! Ahh I am excited for next year (obviously i wont do anything crazy with the baby that will just mess it up in the long run) but i would love to do stuff like this take it through water or new environments at a young age love the pic


----------



## Endiku

Sunny.... why don't you just wrap him in a box and send him to me, because I think I've fallen in love!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Endiku said:


> Sunny.... why don't you just wrap him in a box and send him to me, because I think I've fallen in love!


He is staying where he is for now. The breeding is going to be repeated, hoping for a filly if all goes as planned. If by chance it turns out to be another colt, then one of them might come on the market :wink:


----------



## Rumonek

A FILLY!!!
Here is the lovely little Mystikh. Sire is national champion producer Khartoon Khlassic, dam is my multi champion NSH mare EHT Rumor Has It. This pairing has been a dream of mine since I purchased Rumor 5 years ago. I didn't think it would ever happen, as she was sold to me as "un-breedable" after numerous failed breeding seasons lost by her previous owner.

I could not be happier with this filly! 

































Here's some quick pedigree info for those of you into bloodlines:

3/4 Arabian Pinto Filly
Khartoon Khlassic X EHT Rumor Has It

Sired by national champion producer Khartoon Khlassic and out of Multiple Champion mare EHT Rumor Has It. Khartoon Khlassic is a son of the incomparable Khemosabi++++// and carries the blood of Barbary+++, Meteor++, Khari+++, and Bay El Bey++.

Her dam is a multiple times champion herself in the English Pleasure and Halter show ring. She is a daughter of EH Trinity Fire- sire of multiple National and World Champions and out of Maisa Al Sufi, daughter of multi-champion producer Avatar Al Sufi. She is a double Shaikh Al Badi grand-daughter and thus carries two direct lines to the legendary mare, *Bint Maisa El Saghira++.


----------



## cmarie

She is precious, crongrats


----------



## kartmom67

*Foals of 2012*

Here is Dora, 4 days old today


----------



## Druydess

Congrats Rumonek and Kartmom!!

BEAUTIFUL babies!!

And so glad Rumonek that you finally got your wish; I well know how that feels!!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Oo a Khartoon Khlassic baby!! Congrats, Rumonek =) 

Beautiful babies this year. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## countryryder

Two gorgeous fillies with lovely names! Congrats,Ladies!


----------



## cmarie

Here's another filly to add to the mix, she was born early this morning.


----------



## BellaMFT

*Bella's filly born at 5:10am this morning.*


----------



## Roperchick

Sunny ill totally take him! he seems to have the same passion for reading as I do! haha


----------



## Druydess

Congrats Ladies!!

Beautiful fillies!!


----------



## Janna

Already sold but he was my 2012 baby


----------



## kartmom67

Congratulations on the gorgeous babies! Wow lots of fillies!


----------



## countryryder

I'm liking that the odds seem to be in favor of the fillies,since that's what I'm wanting. 
Now just watch,my mare will go and have a colt.lol


----------



## oh vair oh

Lovely foals to all.

Unfortunately I've just heard some bad news. Lily's sire recently passed away, so she will be in his very last foal crop. I am so glad I decided to breed to him this year and get such a lovely little horse. Hopefully she will do his legacy proud in the future. ):


----------



## oh vair oh

Oops, forgot to include an obligatory picture of my month old chubby beast.

Here's some good with the bad:









& it's molting season! Get your curry combs ready!


----------



## soenjer55

I'm sorry  It's great that you got such a nice, strong foal though!


----------



## kartmom67

Yes, good looking baby there! Really well muscled already too!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Trillium is 3 1/2 weeks old!


----------



## New_image

Sunny I'd like a calender puhleeze 

Beautiful babies, growing up so fast, everywhere I look around here!

Tribulation is six weeks old today, but these pictures are from last week.



































I couldn't resist. One more. This is from almost four weeks old when she realized she was to big to run under mom -


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Swim Time*


















Nothing is going to phase this handsome boy :lol:

And he had no problems with getting dressed up, so laid back :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That's fantastic Sunny!


----------



## Celeste

Sunny, your pictures are always darling. 
You need to put all these cute pictures into a book.


----------



## SunnyDraco

The plan is for a horse calendar that has a corresponding theme for each month. Awesome little boy is learning early how to stand nice with his mom and grandma for their pictures. You would never guess that my sister does this all by herself. Dress them up, pose them, and take the pictures!


----------



## Hayleaoryan

This is Casper, 4 days old today. 
The white mark on his left shoulder looks like California.

<a href="http://s1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/?action=view&current=0ab48d6c.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/0ab48d6c.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

<a href="http://s1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/?action=view&current=672a3753.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/672a3753.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

<a href="http://s1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/?action=view&current=df0f5442.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/df0f5442.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

<a href="http://s1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/?action=view&current=fa40ecfe.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/fa40ecfe.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

<a href="http://s1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/?action=view&current=9ffc3866.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1069.photobucket.com/albums/u471/salemfaith/9ffc3866.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Sunny if he goes missing its not my fault! and hes not with me! what a cutie!


----------



## Hayleaoryan

My post didn't work so I'll try again.
This is Casper, 4 days old today. 
The white marking on his left shoulder looks like California.














































Hopefully those show up, I'm on my iPod. :0


----------



## Roperchick

haha i love that last one...mamas all like "sup? watchu lookin at humun?"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Love the babies! I'm about to hook up my coffee IV. Lacey is at 339 days


----------



## cmarie

Sunny the pic's of your sisters foal are too cute love the swim wear.
Hay your little one is so cute love the markings.

Congrats to all.


----------



## countryryder

I do believe those horses are the best dressed horses around,Sunny.


----------



## Rumonek

Here are some better, outside photos of my new girl:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Yesterday's arrival. Bay (for now) filly. 3 low socks and a wide blaze/snip. Leaning towards "Honor" for her name.


----------



## Druydess

Rumonek-- she's just fantastic!!

MHFQ- Congrats!! What a lovely face she has!!


----------



## midnighttwilight

Mine is a month old today and forgot to add him to this thread sorry.....Meet Hubble, colt.


----------



## midnighttwilight

Dont know why last one is sideways this is from earlier this week but still shows his cuteness.


----------



## BellaMFT

Athena at 4 days old.


----------



## trainerunlimited

All these babies are CUTE!


----------



## Roperchick

Bella she has THE COOLEST outline around her eyes...what a gorgeous baby!


----------



## MrBeCharming

Ooooooh I want to put my two babies!
Pride: 
























Baby Delilah:


----------



## oh vair oh

Oooh, nice babies MrBeCharming, what breeding are they?


----------



## StellaIW

Here's my new star!


----------



## BellaMFT

^^^She is beautiful. Nice to see her standing.


----------



## DoubleJ2

Poppy Seed


----------



## DoubleJ2

Here are some more pice of Poppy Seed


----------



## MrBeCharming

Thank you very much!!! The first colt is Fire Master, Sonny Dee Bar, impressive and Smooth Town on top. Halter breeding on Top. On bottom he is racing bred with Duplicate Copy, Go Man Go and Skipper W. Dam had numerous points in halter, western pleasure and barrel racing in her later years( which she liked much more).
My filly has the same sure and her dam is completely halter bred with Impressive on papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Very nice. We have a Sonny Dee Bar mare and an Impressive mare that throw really nice foals mixed with WP stallions. We also used to have a horse from Go Man Go, didn't make it as a pleasure horse, but is currently burning it up in the barrel scene. Both your kids look great


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Love the Go Man Go lines. Have three grandsons. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

I came home from the store this evening to find this little guy. He's pretty tall, blue eyed, and has a white mark on his back that looks like Fossy Bear from the Muppets, or a characture out of a Dr Seuss book.


----------



## countryryder

cmarie said:


> I came home from the store this evening to find this little guy. He's pretty tall, blue eyed, and has a white mark on his back that looks like Fossy Bear from the Muppets, or a characture out of a Dr Seuss book.


Love his markings,they're so unique!


----------



## Kayella

Henny is blooming into an absolute powerhouse! Here he is pictured at five weeks, three days. (Picture Overload!)


----------



## oh vair oh

What a beaut!


----------



## Kayella

oh vair oh said:


> What a beaut!


Thank you! I'm shocked to see how much he's grown in three weeks. I cannot wait to see how he looks when he sheds out!


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Newest Addition*

Precious little Trillium (that has shown off his fashion already in this thread :wink: ) has a little half sister! She came out a little after one in the morning. These pictures were taken when she was only 4 hours old


----------



## Druydess

How precious!! Love her crescent moon. Congrats!!


----------



## Druydess

Emma has given birth to a stunning colt 6/3/12. They have their own thread.. 

My beautiful boy at 1 day old.


----------



## MrBeCharming

Thanks Oh Vair Oh! The go man go colt I am hoping will be my barrel horse. His mom and sister were. He seems to just want to run and hes built for it. The filly will halter she is HUGE! I had two more babies and am done for the year so I thought I would post pics of them 
The first is Twinkle she is a breedstock paint out of Fire Master (same sire as above foals) and a Kid Clu daughter. We have been having problems with her mom she is a terrible mom (kept hurting her) so we are Bottle feeding her. But she is doing great.








You can see where mom kicked her in this pic 
















"Whats this?" Before we took her off mom.








The second and last foal of the year is Titan. He is Palomino quarter horse. Out of my stallion Mr Be Charming and my Palomino mare BBS Gold Poco Butter. He is already sold to a great family home.
Top two are his new family


----------



## countryryder

Aww,love the pic of Titan and the little girl;too cute!


----------



## arilovesmatilda

Daxter Rain ) my buckskin colt born April 27th 2012


----------



## SunnyDraco

Jewel is 11 days old


----------



## countryryder

Little Jewel is too adorable!


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

These are our 2012 foal crop....

Jasper....day 1









1 Month










Baby #2...no name lol
Day 1 









3 weeks


----------



## soenjer55

I spy with my little eyes two future butt-kicking power houses- adorable foals, BarrelRacerLvr!


----------



## Druydess

A few pics of the new boy.. very bad ones as it's been raining for nearly 2 weeks and we are all contemplating building an ark..
It was dark and stormy- and the pics were blurred..
My boy is wet, muddy, and bedraggled, but even so-- quite the little mover and shaker.. :laughing6:

A few pics of a very dirty boy:



















Totally Daddy's Trot!


----------



## StellaIW

Stellas baby is now 4 weeks.


----------



## AnnaHalford

I think Stella's baby is trying out her airs above the ground already - although whatever she was trying in that second photo didn't exactly go as planned, did it? :lol:

Decided on the name yet?


----------



## cmarie

Here are pictures of my 2012 foals so far. The first colt had some leg issues and it was recommended by the vet to put him down at 3 months old, I'm glad I didn't, he still has aways to go to be totally correct but has made amazing progress. The second pic is my little Icelandic filly she 3 months old. The third pic is of my two little paints.


----------



## Druydess

A few pics from yesterday-
2 weeks old:










Colt can really move!


----------



## Druydess

I love the darker color coming in, and that freckle gets kissed a LOT!! This boy is the friendliest colt-- follows me all over the pasture and loves scratches and kisses..

Here's a few pics from yesterday. This colt is massive!

Frolicking with mom:









Looking much older and bigger than 2 months:


----------



## New_image




----------



## StellaIW

AnnaHalford said:


> I think Stella's baby is trying out her airs above the ground already - although whatever she was trying in that second photo didn't exactly go as planned, did it? :lol:
> 
> Decided on the name yet?


Lol, She was trying to bite her mama. But I don't think her balance was good enough! 

No name yet. I don't know, Nothing I can come up with fits her. :-|















































Stella is not impressed.


----------



## Kayella

The dreading shedding begins...


----------



## nrhareiner

Major at 5 weeks.


----------



## EmilyJoy

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> These are our 2012 foal crop....
> 
> Jasper....day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby #2...no name lol
> Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks


You should name her (filly?) Kitty Or if it's a colt Regal or Chips


----------



## oh vair oh

Why it's impossible to ever get any good photos/video of your baby:








I finally get to see her for the first time next week!


----------



## sommsama09

Shes like Im so awesome.. I need a big screen just to show you :wink: Haha, shes adorable! :grin:


----------



## enh817

DISCLAIMER: this is not my photo, nor my foal. This picture was posted on the Mayatex Blanket facebook page. It was just too cute not to share


----------



## New_image

393 days baked, we have a handsome Thoroughbred colt.


----------



## caleybooth

Impulsive Blazing Heat, palomino stud colt born 6-29-12. Grandson of Impulsive Cowboy.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Roux at a little over 2 months! Grade QH/Paint. Shares his birthday with Kayella's Henny and Harley D's Mikey! April 23rd triplets!!


----------



## Ellieandrose

Image, THOSE EARS. Carefully he doesn't fly away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

As alot of you know,my mare Sequoya's pregnancy ended in tragedy,with the loss of her foal and her not able to have foals again.
But the breeders blessed me with the gift of a lovely QH filly! I haven't had an opportunity to talk to the breeders and get many details on her,but here is a picture of the cute little chunk.


----------



## fvfarabians

I dont know how to post pictures someone will have to tell me how lol. But you can see my foals at www.fernvalleyfarm.net and see there photos there under foal page!!!!


----------



## fvfarabians

*my foals off 2012*

All foals but one our purebred arabian


----------



## countryryder

fvfarabians said:


> All foals but one our purebred arabian


I love the last one,what a pretty baby!


----------



## oh vair oh

Growing up fast!

2 months old compared to 3 months old:

Before:









After:


----------



## Whisper22

Red, born June 3, 2012.

1 day old.









3 weeks old.

















5 weeks old.


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Approx. day 357...Filly born last night July 9th around 10:15 pm...about an hour and a half _after_ I left of course. :shock: Got the call from the BO and had to drive the 20 mins out again lol. 

I'll try to get better pics when I go today. Darn lame flash...most came out dark.

Don't know much about the papa other than he was gray Andalusian. What color would you say baby is? Bay pinto?


----------



## NdAppy

Brown tobiano. Cutie pie for sure!


----------



## countryryder

SoldOnGaited,what a beautiful filly!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

NdAppy said:


> Brown tobiano. Cutie pie for sure!





countryryder said:


> SoldOnGaited,what a beautiful filly!


Thanks ladies  She really is a sweetie pie too. A bit shy now. Will be fun to see her develop.


----------



## hlygrl

This is my foal born June 21st. Her name is Zoe


----------



## HanginH

Sorry do not have any pics on my computer but did upload a short video of my dad and nephew out petting our newest additon. She is about 2 weeks old on the clip and seems to be doing great so far.





 
Have a good one!!


----------



## soenjer55

Lol that's adorable, she looks like she has no idea whether to pay attention to the camera, the guy scratching her, or how good the scratches feel... She's a lovely little girl too!


----------



## Eclipse295

Appaloosa Filly Born 2-24-12(The white appy in the background is momma) 

















We might possibly be having another foal born on the farm in the next few weeks(Rescue Appaloosa Miniature Horse is possibly bred)


----------



## kay56649

Eclipse295 said:


> Appaloosa Filly Born 2-24-12(The white appy in the background is momma)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might possibly be having another foal born on the farm in the next few weeks(Rescue Appaloosa Miniature Horse is possibly bred)



Can you post some pictures of your mini? I have a mini that foaled a palomino filly in April!! If you have any questions about your mini, let me know!! I have a thread started in the photo place called jasmine and Josie or else you can pm me anytime!! My name is kayla!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

*pinto colt born 8-12-12*

Little blue eyed colt born this morning from a rescue mare, both doing well.


----------



## Jewelsb

^^^^ beautiful markings on mamas face as well as the foals face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Love his markings,so unique!


----------



## countryryder

Almost three months already!


----------



## cmarie

Thanks, all the foals on this thread are beautiful.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

My filly, Honor - she is 9 weeks old now.


----------



## Druydess

Lovely girl!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks Dru!


----------



## kay56649

She is so cute!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb

Nice hip on that girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks Jewelsb. I'm pretty sure she thinks her name is "Hey, chunk butt" not Honor :lol:


----------



## Roperchick

holy bum! chunk butt for sure haha shes a beaut!


----------



## Endiku

My mare Sour was technically due three days ago...we're at day 323 now with minimal bagging up still. *sigh* she's exhausting me!


----------



## cmarie

All my mares went over 350 days this year.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Good luck Endiku!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Aghhh...I'm really hoping that she doesn't, but theres a good chance! For some reason that seems to be the trend right now. Our other mare, Saide- went 347 days. 

Thanks MHFQ!

I'm really nervous about this baby, but I guess worry isn't going to do anything for any of us. I have everything prepped, she's in the pen that she will deliver in, the vet on speed dial, and everyone is watching her like a hawk- but I know that miniatures tend to have a difficult time birthing, and I have the suspicion that she'll wait just until no one is watching to have it. I'm still crossing my fingers for a chromey bay colt, but anything healthy is fine by me. And preferably with just a TAD bit less attitude than it's mama


----------



## redwing57

Whoo i can finally contribute 
RedWing Had Her Darling Filly Sunday Morning!
Heres a few pics of the little girlie


----------



## cmarie

Pretty little girl, love her markings.


----------



## countryryder

Gahh,I'm a sucker for pinto babies.She's too cute!


----------



## Ladybug2001

This is my colt Phoenix, born in February on the 11th. He is now six months old... They grow up fast dont they? I can't remember if I posted on here prior to this... Though if I did, I'm sorry for the repeat.


Pretty much, when he was two days old an iGg test revealed he didn't get enough antibodies. So he had to get a plasma transfer which is an IV drip for about twenty minutes. After that he had to get 2 weeks worth of antibiodics, 3 shots a day because his white blood cell count was a little high. Not to mention his mom was about three months pregnant with him while still underweight from her previous owners neglect. Though he is growing up to be one handsome boy. 


A week old-








Six month old-


----------



## texasgal

Redwing .. a most awesome filly! You managed three pics from the same side. Can we see the other side too!??


----------



## SunnyDraco

Been a long time since I posted... LOL
Here are more pictures of Trillium who was born April 24, 2012
































He will be getting an appointment to be gelded when it cools down since he has already started to drop 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

She now has a name: Im A Flamous Miss,aka 'Missy'
and her own thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/missys-thread-134821/?highlight=missy

Her cute little face










Resting










Hanging with the other kids









Her butt scratching pose










Oops,sorry these are so big..


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Here are some pics I took this week of the boys! 

JETBEDA ROC DAPROM a.k.a - Jasper 4 Months old




































HancocksRoyalHotchex A.K.A - Stark 3 Months Old


----------



## cmarie

A little colt born early this morning.


----------



## BellaMFT

*Athena at 3 1/2 months*









This is just after her first bath.








All clean!


----------



## AbsitVita

SunnyDraco said:


> Nothing is going to phase this handsome boy :lol:
> 
> And he had no problems with getting dressed up, so laid back :wink:


All he needs to know now is how to surf!! lol


----------



## AbsitVita

StellaIW said:


> Stellas baby is now 4 weeks.


Send him or her to Vienna Spanish Riding School to learn how to be a Lipizzaner!!


----------



## stevenson

aaww.. so cute ... love them all. hope they all grow up strong and healthy


----------



## barrelbeginner

bellamft said:


> this is just after her first bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all clean!


this one is all legs!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

I havent had a foal born on my place but I did recently rescue one mother and foal were in bad shape both very under weight foal with halter imbedded and very malnourished I took her just a week before she was 4 months hate to wean that young and that fast but neither her or the mare could wait a week she was untouched had been wrestled by these idiots at 1 week to put the halter on and thats it hence the imbedded halter since she had grown some in her almost 4 months she was full of worms, lice you name it she had it her conformation suffered due to her conditions she is now leading loves people calls to you when she sees you face is all but healed been wormed twice no more lice putting on weight from a good diet of purina junior free choice good hay and pasture. She is a QH two eyed jack and hancock bred but will be considered a grade papers lost on mother Doesnt matter to me she wont be leaving here. Here is a few pic's of her this was taken 2 weeks ago she had been here 3 weeks at that time.


----------



## Jewelsb

Woke up to this lil angel this morning!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses

So many cute babies! They're all precious.


----------



## cmarie

What a cute little one.


----------



## sonsedg68

Quick Picture update for shadow here







Shes about 5 weeks old on this one








Shes about 6 weeks on this one








Shes 10 weeks old on this one








Shes 15 weeks on this one measured recently at roughly 11.2hh








Thinks shes a tapir on this one, she loves being itched and scratched this is at about 7 weeks old


----------



## sommsama09

Wow what a great foal to wake up to. Eyeliner aswell, geez your mare sure planned ahead to avoid sunborn around the eyes :wink: I LOVE her... :grin:


----------



## Jewelsb

Ya she's a gorgeous baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

She's adorable Jewels! Won't be able to miss her for sure


----------



## HeatherGavitt

*Magics baby*

Magic's Filly born August 19 2012 at 6:30 PM


----------



## StellaIW

AbsitVita said:


> Send him or her to Vienna Spanish Riding School to learn how to be a Lipizzaner!!



Haha. 

The funny thing is, my barn owner breeds Lipizzan horses and has just bought an approved Lipizzan stallion from the stud that produces the stallions for the Spanish Riding School. 

I guess she is getting her inspiration from the Lipizaners here. She loves to rear. 

7 weeks, 










10 weeks, 










Here's a new picture of her, she is now 16 weeks old! She is starting to look quite decent.


----------



## Beatha

She's so pretty! I love her coloring!


----------



## Jewelsb

She's quite nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I am happy to see her mom doing so well.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Here is Roux at 4 months old! Born April 23rd. I think he's finally starting to fill into himself a bit! =)









And Mr. Mule baby


----------



## New_image

Ooooh I love all of these baby pictures. Its so nice to watch them grow.

Our Thoroughbred filly Tribulation, 5 months old:











































Thoroughbred colt Hijinx, 10 weeks old:


----------



## Jewelsb

Wow nice babies. Never seen a palomino TB!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thank you all for sharing your lovely babies.


----------



## StellaIW

Celeste said:


> I am happy to see her mom doing so well.


If it's my mare you mean, then the pictures of them together outside are old.

My mare is still on box rest. But I am taking the baby out for small walks and my mare accepts it.


----------



## mortitia

Hi
This is Pickle (Filly) PB NFP & Whisper (colt) PB Section D born within 3 days of each other now 4mths old. picture was taken when they were about a week old.


----------



## BellaMFT

Oh my goodness....they look like twins. They are so cute.


----------



## cmjs

*<3*

They are all so cute! Mine was born on 15.05.12, she's called Summer Loving, (Summer) will try and post pictures tomorrow won't let me on my phone!


----------



## StellaIW

Since her mother is sick and on box rest, I have decided to turn my foal out in a paddock with a shetlandspony a few hours a day. (I am so thankful for being able to borrow the shetlandpony from it's owners.)


----------



## AbsitVita

StellaIW said:


> Since her mother is sick and on box rest, I have decided to turn my foal out in a paddock with a shetlandspony a few hours a day. (I am so thankful for being able to borrow the shetlandpony from it's owners.)
> 
> 17 veckor - YouTube


That poor pony, following that cute baby around like a worried grandparent, lol! Completely adorable. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That video was way too much cute in one place! The Shetland reminds me of the Thelwell pony pictures. Hope Stella gets better soon, sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Tazzie

LOL, that video cracked me up! Too cute! Thanks for the awesome video Stella!


----------



## Plains Drifter

I hadn't planned on having any foals this year. I decided the three girls I had were enough. But then I ended up with not only an orphan foal given to me by a friend but another lovely little dun filly given to me in trade.

The orphan the day she was born.










Then when I got her after her mom passed away. (almost three months in this picture)










Then six weeks later.










The brown dun filly that was given to me in trade. She's an APHA breeding stock paint filly.

A few days old.











And now, almost 5 months old.


----------



## AbsitVita

The brown dun filly that was given to me in trade. She's an APHA breeding stock paint filly.

A few days old.











And now, almost 5 months old.










It looks like she's smiling in the second pic, at 5 months! CUTE!!!


----------



## cmarie

Little Icelandic filly born this morning.


----------



## countryryder

AWWW! Icelandic's are so cute!


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## wetrain17

You guys are making me miss having a baby around to take care of. They're all so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Eeeep! Stella, she is just way too cute! 

I need to get new pics of my little chunk butt, she's quite the little tank these days. Weaning is right around the corner, she lucked out that I'm going on vacation and gets a couple extra weeks with mama...didn't think it would be nice to make my farm/horse sitter deal with weaning drama lol. Though Lacey is pretty well weaning her herself - she doesn't nurse much and Honor spends most of her time with Missy. If you were to drive by you would assume that Missy was the dam...quite the odd couple they make though. The long warmblood with the chunky chunk qh foal, pretty cute 

I tossed some loose hay I cleaned up in the girls pasture and you can see that my little brat prefers to hang with her "surrogate" mom over the real thing :lol:


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Good grief! All these babies are so gorgeous! I'm edgy to see my baby in April already! Love the pictures everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

Here are some new pictures of Storm.  
(We went back to the old name she had, we had some problems with her new name.)


----------



## wetrain17

She's stunning!


----------



## Celeste

Stella, I know you are proud of your beautiful girl!


----------



## countryryder

Wow,she`s looking great!


----------



## StellaIW

Thanks everyone. 

I'm quite happy about the way she turned out. Considering that we don't have a clue about her mothers sire or dam.


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys

they are so cute


----------



## Merlot

Stella your foal is just gorgeous and I have to say your photography is terrific too  LOVE seeing the pics of this baby.


----------



## countryryder

Lena,ApHC filly.
Her at a couple hours old,4 months,and now,at five months.


----------



## Spotted

http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/honey-32893.jpg
This is my Appy filly at about 3 months old. 

Love the Babies guy's!!!


----------



## Merlot

Spotted said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/honey-32893.jpg
> This is my Appy filly at about 3 months old.


erm, no it's not ;-)


----------



## Merlot

Not unless she is very very tiny that is


----------



## Spotted

Umm yes! she was born may 17th and that photo was taken between august 12-25 and she is huge...


----------



## NdAppy

Spotted your link doesn't work. Merlot was just being funny.


----------



## Spotted

http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/honey-065-33859.jpg

Does this one work?? If not what do I need to do?


----------



## Spotted

Merlot said:


> erm, no it's not ;-)


She is a solid. thought you didn't think she was an Appy. 

ok I hope I fixed the problem, can someone tell me if the links works.


----------



## NdAppy

No the link doesn't work. If you uploaded them to your profile you need to make the album public.


----------



## Merlot

It's working now - truly beautiful foal!!! Lucky you


----------



## Spotted

Merlot said:


> It's working now - truly beautiful foal!!! Lucky you


Thankyou  She is very smart and learns quickly. She is starting to roan now, with her winter coat growing in. Can't wait to see how she sheds out in the spring.


----------



## Celeste

Either that is a really big foal, a very small person, or both!


----------



## BellaMFT

*Athena at 5 1/2 months*

This was her first trip to the arena. She did great. There was lots of crazy activity and nothing seemed to bother her.
















Here's some of baby pictures for comparison.
Few hours old....









at a couple of days old...









At 2 weeks old...


----------



## Spotted

Celeste said:


> Either that is a really big foal, a very small person, or both!


the person is about 5' 7" 
she is a big girl, she was bigger than the colts her age. she will be about 16hh when grown.


----------



## ParaIndy

I don't know if this counts or not, but this is a foal that I didn't breed, but I got him when he was 6 days old on the 4th of July this year.


----------



## ParaIndy

I am trying to post more pictures but it won't let me for some reason. Anyways, he is a full Morgan and he has darkened in color a lot since that picture.


----------



## Merlot

Para, how come you got him at 6 days? Did his mother die? She looks stunning.


----------



## LizNicole520

Perhaps she picked him out at six days old? I hope so cause you are right mamma is pretty! Baby is cute too. I think it could count!


----------



## MyFillyAspen

From what I have pieced together from previously reading Indy's other posts, She paid a decent price for the little guy, and has the mare with her foal until weaned, then the mare is sent home.


Wonderful horses everyone, keep the pics coming :grin:


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys

the baby is so cute


----------



## ParaIndy

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! HalleysComet, your answer was correct! Darling's (that is the mares name) owner was very generous and offered to let me keep her at my house untill he is weaned. She will probably be going home in about 2 more months.


----------



## ParaIndy

Here are a few more pictures that show what he looks like a little better. I love the one where he is jumping. He was running at full speed and jumping over things at 4 days old (that was when I first met him)!


----------



## MyFillyAspen

He and his dam are such beautiful animals.. :smile:


----------



## StellaIW

Storm got her mane braided today!


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys

love the main that is very cool


----------



## countryryder

Missy at 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Merlot

awwww he has my vote for 50 million points on the Cutometer reading ;-)


----------



## ilovehorsesand ponys

he is so cute


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Rumonek said:


> Here's my first foal of the season, born April Fools day


UHOH! lol look out for that one! my last TB was born on April Fools and hhheeee was a CARD! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ahhhhhh! I want oneee!!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Trillium in his saftey orange for being ponied on the trails now that hunting season is open 

He looks more liver chestnut with a flaxen tail :lol:









Trillium has a new roommate to keep him company now that he has gotten past the worst part of weaning









Jewel has also really grown up and filled out 

Trillium and Jewel's daddy couldn't be happier :happydance:


----------



## StellaIW

Storm is going through some state of fugly right now. Look at her fat belly and weird neck!


----------



## Endiku

*doesn't think it is possible for Storm to be ugly*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

^I agree! 

Here's my brat. Pouting about spending time leading herself around in a stall while I do chores. 







A few weeks ago before weaning







Before winter fuzzies came along. I'm head over heels in love with her cute little face.


----------



## rbarlo32

This is my little guy Casper who we baught to keep our stallion company. They get on like a house on fire, they are more like a mare and foal then a stallion and a strange colt. Well here he is he is about 51/2 -6 months in these photos as they are taken at different times see got him last month and he is the best and has a lovely temprement for a foal and has done well the one time he has been shown so far.


----------



## Kayella

Here's Henny again. His show pictures are at 5 months, and the rest are at 6 months. He did amazing at both the show and the groundwork clinic! Such a little gentleman 

EDIT: And I dunno if y'all noticed, but he's been wearing the same halter for the past 2 months. The red and green halter are both weanling sizes, but the green one is still obviously too big for him. Curse his cute little head!! :lol:


----------



## New_image

Our last one! Bouncing baby boy...

Born November 16 @ 333 days, sired by a Thoroughbred stallion, out of a Percheron mare.

Meet Zion.


----------



## Merlot

I have been DYING to add my little bundle of joy to this and now AT LAST I can! Meet Zephyr Moo (AKA Lord LubbaDuck) Born 20th Nov at the very convenient time of 4.30 in the afternoon 
at birth, 1 day old, 2 days old, 3 days old and 4 days old.
Sorry those of you who are already following his thread ;-)


----------



## StellaIW

Love the color on him Merlot!

Storm's first snow!


----------



## New_image

Storm is such a doll 

Zephyr too!



Tribulation & Hijinx thoroughly enjoyed their first snow.


----------



## Merlot

LOVE seeing the pics of your youngsters galloping around enjoying space and snow! Just superb. Beautiful babies too


----------



## Merlot

Also Rbarlo I have to say a HUGE KUDOS to you for acknowledging that stallions NEED COMPANY!!! It breaks my heart to see them kept alone. Gorgeous little colt and well done you


----------



## rbarlo32

Thank you, he was in with some older colts until they ripped his eye open in a fight as Ricky is a big soft so I figured he would get on better with a foal that grew up with him. I am so going to have to steal Zephyr and storm.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

All of the wee ones are looking great! I must say that the forum isn't lacking in cute these days  Come spring shall we start a yearling fuglies thread and revel in the not so cute stage? :lol:


----------



## Kayella

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> All of the wee ones are looking great! I must say that the forum isn't lacking in cute these days  Come spring shall we start a yearling fuglies thread and revel in the not so cute stage? :lol:


Henny's butt is slowly growing higher than his front. Lord help his yearling fuglies! :lol:


----------



## CessBee

*Piper*

Here is Piper, Paint X TB, so registrable as a paint with PHANZ (Paint Horse Association of NZ)
5 Weeks old here

































































And day 1


----------



## Merlot

What a cutie cessbee and what a LUCKY horse being raised on those hills I wish my guy had that sort of land to gallop about on!


----------



## New_image

"Zion" at two weeks old... 



























More here - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/zion-two-weeks-old-145490/


----------



## StellaIW

Gorgeous! What breed is he New Image? 

The sun came out today, Finally. Unfortunately, Storm was more interested in eating food than posing for the camera. 



















At least she is well fed. (Fat.)










Hanging with the pregnant ladies.


----------



## New_image

She is such a cute little thing  ^

Zion is a out of our Percheron mare, by a Thoroughbred stallion.


----------



## ParaIndy

Stella, you should probably cut down on the feed with Storm. Being fat is very bad for youngsters. But she is very pretty, and I love her markings! What breed is she?


----------



## StellaIW

ParaIndy said:


> Stella, you should probably cut down on the feed with Storm. Being fat is very bad for youngsters. But she is very pretty, and I love her markings! What breed is she?


She has just been weened, but I am keeping an eye on her. She should start loosing some weight though. 

She is a Welsh Parbred.


----------



## Merlot

Any more foals to add before the end of the year...Hmmmm???


----------



## BellaMFT

^^^Well, if Tenakee ever decides she is done being pregnant we might have another to add before the end of the year. Maybe she wants to have the first foal of 2013.


----------



## EquineBovine

Panacea! Out of Freya of silvertrees by face value two! Born 30th November 2012, the day after her dams 6th birthday


----------



## EquineBovine




----------



## Merlot

Mwah ha haaaaa her little afro kills me - she looks just like one of the Pointer Sisters ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine

Everyone loves her Afro hehe it's brilliant


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Ahhhh I LOVE this thread! They are all so cute! Beautiful babies, everyone


----------



## StellaIW

Storm is now 7 months, fluffy and butt high.  Looks like a tank though.


----------



## Merlot

That looks so pretty Stella - why do you keep the halters on?

Zephyr is 1 month old now.:shock:


----------



## StellaIW

Merlot said:


> That looks so pretty Stella - why do you keep the halters on?


I keep the halter on because I want her to be visible when it gets dark.  We don't have many hours of sun this time of year and the horses are out at least 14 hours. 

Zephyr looks amazing! What a beauty!


----------



## Merlot

arrr that makes sense - poor you  
Thank you, love your wee girl too!


----------



## New_image

*Last 2012 pictures:*

Blondesraisenhel - Born April 9th - Brown buckskin Thoroughbred filly

"Tribulation" 8 & 1/2 months old












Blondes Hijinx - Born June 26 - Palomino Thoroughbred colt

"Hijinx" 6 & 1/2 months old











Best buddies -











Blondes Back In Back? Blonde Onyx? Name to come :lol: Born November 16 - Warmblood colt

"Zion" 6 weeks old


----------



## Merlot

Love the rearing in the snow photo - fantastic! They all look like they are having heaps of fun


----------



## StellaIW

Storm and Noblessa in the snow. Noblessa is due to foal in three months, hence her big belly!


----------



## oh vair oh

Everyone's pony has grown up so much since this thread began. 
This is Lily at 8 months. She is in the middle of a growth spurt, hence the butt-highness.
Happy Christmas to all the babies!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

New_image, Imma come steal Zion! Soooooooo cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

Everyone's babies are all so pretty.

Oh Vair Oh -- I'm in love with Lily! I'd take any chestnut with high whites and a good amount of white on their face. haha. And yet I have all bays..


----------



## MsBHavin

I love the snow mustache picture lol


----------



## Druydess

Love the pics of everyone's babies! They're all getting so big!
I have to add my boys to this delightful commentary on babies' growing up!


----------



## Merlot

WOW LOVE the pics druydess - fantastic  Gorgeous horses.


----------



## soenjer55

Druydess, I'm serious, I think you have the world's first arabian/ cat cross...
Look at those acrobatics!


----------



## Nangijala

Storm, testing if I tied her up properly or not.










(I was StellaIW, but decided that I needed a new name/nick for the forum.)


----------



## Druydess

soenjer55 said:


> Druydess, I'm serious, I think you have the world's first arabian/ cat cross...
> Look at those acrobatics!


I think you're right.. gravity is optional for him!! :wink::shock:


----------

